# Babies! Spot the Shiny!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 4 litters right now, from the youngest born last night to one born about 12 days ago!

Last night: 3 girls, 4 boys, I culled the girls as I had to pts my other buck and need a replacement. Mother is a satin cinnamon, father is chocolate carrying satin. I'm hoping for a satin chocolate or cinnamon buck.









About 5 days ago: 2 boys. There used to be 5 boys, but the mother culled 3 of them. The mother is what I think is a BE satin RY, so I bred her to a PE RY buck to see if all the babies come out RY. So far no color yet, which is a good sign since light colors don't show up at first. They were with an older litter, but I think the older babies were pushing them away, which might be why three of them were culled, so I'm fostering them with my new litter and seeing how it goes.









7-8 days ago: the mother is a BEW the father is the sweetest satin agouti based buck I've ever had. At first there were 9, 4 boys and 5 girls, and after they started getting color I culled the black ones, leaving me with 3 girls and 3 boys now. I didn't know that the BEW carried satin, but 2 of the girls are shinier. The BEW came from a chocolate-agouti cross, so she could be black, chocolate, agouti, or cinnamon. I'm not really sure, and this is her first litter. I love the color patterns I'm seeing!

















9-10 days ago: 3 boys 1 girl. The parents are both chocolate, and I thought only the mother carried satin, but the middle two, the chocolate boy and the unknown tan-ish girl, are both satin, so yay! I'll most likely keep the satin buck for breeding, and maybe the doe. There were 11 originally, 5 boys, 6 girls, and I narrowed them down to these.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the one on the far right in the first picture might be satin. The one who is next to her might be too.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, those are the two I pegged as Satin.


----------

